# Pex manifold cover,  fire rated?



## Cale Reeves (May 10, 2019)

The PEX water distribution manifold in my Alaska house is located in the closet under the split-level stairs.  We're getting ready to sell it, and the home inspector stated that the cover needs to be fire rated since it's located under the stairs.  I haven't seen any "fire rated" covers, and this cover is just like my other neighbors'.  The house was built in 2001.


----------



## cda (May 10, 2019)

Welcome

Is that area sheet rocked?

You can ask the inspector for a code section reference to either see how it reads or post it here. Include the code book and year it came out of.

Is this area visible as you normally walk thru the house? Or in like a closet area ?

One last one for us not fortune it,,, how is the price of salmon this year??


----------



## cda (May 10, 2019)

Not sure what yours look like or if there is an aesthetic problem :::


https://www.amazon.com/s?k=fire+rat...prefix=fire+rated+access+&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_18


From H D :::


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Elmdor-...Wall-and-Access-Panel-FR14X14PC-RTL/204265025


----------



## ICE (May 10, 2019)

_R302.7 Under-stair protection. Enclosed accessible space under stairs shall have walls, under-stair surface and any soffits protected on the enclosed side with 1/2-inch (gypsum board. 
_
There is no fire rating required.  1/2” gypsum is required.  That is equivalent to a 20 minute rating.  It has been the same for as far back as I can remember, which isn't that far.  So unless the cover is made from plastic, it probably qualifies.  Beyond that, assuming that the cover was approved in 2001.... that indicates compliance.


----------



## classicT (May 10, 2019)

Home inspectors.... they only know enough to be dangerous.

As ICE stated, 1/2" GWB is required on the underside of stairs. It is not specified as a rated assembly, therefore opening protection is not required.


----------



## cda (May 10, 2019)

Cale Reeves said:


> The PEX water distribution manifold in my Alaska house is located in the closet under the split-level stairs.  We're getting ready to sell it, and the home inspector stated that the cover needs to be fire rated since it's located under the stairs.  I haven't seen any "fire rated" covers, and this cover is just like my other neighbors'.  The house was built in 2001.




Ok after reading this again 

Get an oversized piece of type x 1/2 and screw it over the existing access panel

Paint it if needed

Label it

Sale the house


----------



## Cale Reeves (May 10, 2019)

Thanks for the responses, everyone!  The closet is sheetrocked, and also includes the crawlspace access through the floor. 

ICE--it is a plastic cover, installing one of the metal boxes like cda posted (thanks, btw!) would require disconnection of all of the lines and installation of the metal box.  I've asked for the code reference from the inspector, but expect to receive nothing, based on previous experience between my realtor and the inspector.


----------



## Cale Reeves (May 10, 2019)

oh, and cda--hoping the salmon run is much better this year!  I was 0 for 2 on salmon trips last summer, planning a 2-week trip this year a little later in the run.


----------



## my250r11 (May 10, 2019)

Here in NM, you don't need any certs. to be a home inspector. So Mary Jane could show up and say she is a home inspector.

As other stated, add 1/2 sheetrock over it, even 26 gage sheet metal, paint and move on.


----------



## Cale Reeves (May 10, 2019)

Great idea gents!  I finally heard back from the local plumbing contractor that was sub'd for most of these houses and he had never heard of a requirement to fire rate them.  If the buyers don't accept as-is based on the recommendation of the plumbing contractor, I'll do exactly that, and just screw a piece of type X over the top with a big, ugly, stenciled label on it!


----------



## cda (May 10, 2019)

Cale Reeves said:


> Great idea gents!  I finally heard back from the local plumbing contractor that was sub'd for most of these houses and he had never heard of a requirement to fire rate them.  If the buyers don't accept as-is based on the recommendation of the plumbing contractor, I'll do exactly that, and just screw a piece of type X over the top with a big, ugly, stenciled label on it!




Than new home owner comes in  and removes it, and will be like it has been since the house was built

Plus with the plastic cover there only, if a fire happens, pex fails and puts the fire out.


----------



## mark handler (May 11, 2019)

We do not have enough information.
Is the "manifold" and piping attached to exposed studs?  or is it lined with gyp bd? How are the penetrations of the fire-resistance-rated wall treated?
That is a rated area.


----------



## mark handler (May 11, 2019)

cda said:


> Plus with the plastic cover there only, if a fire happens, pex fails and puts the fire out.


In that area, while the rest of the building burns.


----------



## HForester (May 17, 2019)

The under stair gypsum board requirement hasn't always been the IRC. Even though the home was built in 2001,  you don't know what code was being enforced at that time (might have been 1998 CABO, for example.)

If the manifold has shut off valves, the plumbing code requires access to valves. So you "can't" just nail a piece of gypsum board over it. Build a little plywood door for it and screw gyp board to the face. Trim the edges with wood trim.  Put a latch in it.


----------



## cda (May 17, 2019)

HForester said:


> The under stair gypsum board requirement hasn't always been the IRC. Even though the home was built in 2001,  you don't know what code was being enforced at that time (might have been 1998 CABO, for example.)
> 
> If the manifold has shut off valves, the plumbing code requires access to valves. So you "can't" just nail a piece of gypsum board over it. Build a little plywood door for it and screw gyp board to the face. Trim the edges with wood trim.  Put a latch in it.




Screw the sheetrock in place


----------



## HForester (May 19, 2019)

cda said:


> Screw the sheetrock in place


----------



## HForester (May 19, 2019)

Somehow, the forum editor is posting my reply when I hit quote.

_Screw the sheetrock in place.
_
IF the manifold has valves, then this act would be a violation of Section P2903.9.3...Valves must be provided with access.  (This is a 2012 IRC edition reference.)


----------



## cda (May 19, 2019)

HForester said:


> Somehow, the forum editor is posting my reply when I hit quote.
> 
> _Screw the sheetrock in place.
> _
> IF the manifold has valves, then this act would be a violation of Section P2903.9.3...Valves must be provided with access.  (This is a 2012 IRC edition reference.)




Remove four screws and wella,,

Access


----------



## ICE (May 19, 2019)

Ignore the inspector.  It's a suggestion list.  There's nothing official about a home inspector's suggestion list.  Any buyer that would balk at doing the deal over that cover probably wants a way out....a buyer that wants a way out should be given a way out.

I am curious about a requirement for access to the PEX distribution manifold.  There are no valves so where does the requirement come from?  I see them in attics and that's it. The usual violation is that the manifold is floating so I ask that it be secured but I'm not positive that a floating manifold is a violation either.  How about some education here.

The OP is in Alaska so perhaps they keep plumbing out of attics.  I just don't know.


----------



## HForester (May 19, 2019)

cda said:


> Remove four screws and wella,,
> 
> Access



You have me there!


----------

